# Has Anyone Tried This Product?



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 7, 2016)

In search of "indoor safe" bug killer, I came upon this and it seems really good, at least the safety wise, which is always my first concern.
It says the mode of action is by going after neurotransmitter octopamine which is only found in insects.
It also claims that it takes care of mites and fungal issues, so 3-in-1. Maybe too good to be true.

I do see positive feedbacks on the website in the link below, but was wondering if any of our forum members tried it, or might want to try with me. 

http://www.wondercide.com/home-garden-natural-organic-all-purpose-pest-control/?gclid=CN_e84O24dACFVSBswodVREHnA


----------



## JAB (Dec 7, 2016)

Never used this specific brand but many like it. Save your money. 
Azamax is an organic miticide that has always worked fine for me, and is affordable.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 7, 2016)

make it yourself


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 7, 2016)

JAB said:


> Never used this specific brand but many like it. Save your money.
> Azamax is an organic miticide that has always worked fine for me, and is affordable.



I just read the label and it has the same scary caution.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm just wondering because the label of wondercie does not have any phytotoxicity warning.

I bought "natural" product before. I think it was Pharm or something.
It comes in many colors mainly to distinguish the products. one for orchids, roses, and such.

Anyways, they were combination of plant oils like garlic, onion, peppermint....

Well, spraying that thing was a nightmare because one, the smell of garlic was quite something. Two, plants nearly died in just a few days after application.

This product says it has cedarwood oil. I have no idea what to expect, other than I like cedarwood scent.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> make it yourself



Have you seen any effective home made sprays?

I would think if they are so effective against pests, why people would buy harsh chemicals.


----------



## abax (Dec 7, 2016)

First thing I'd want to know is what kind of cedar oil?
Eastern cedar (the nice smelling one) or Western cedar?
Eastern cedar has some properties that kill orchid roots...
for instance, wood baskets are Western cedar for that
reason.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 7, 2016)

Dang it! 
Well, the label doesn't specify. Just says cedar wood oil.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 8, 2016)

Applying any form of oil to tender orchid leaves and or roots is a high risk for damage.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 8, 2016)

abax said:


> First thing I'd want to know is what kind of cedar oil?
> Eastern cedar (the nice smelling one) or Western cedar?
> Eastern cedar has some properties that kill orchid roots...
> for instance, wood baskets are Western cedar for that
> reason.



Fascinating factoid


----------



## gonewild (Dec 8, 2016)

abax said:


> First thing I'd want to know is what kind of cedar oil?
> Eastern cedar (the nice smelling one) or Western cedar?
> Eastern cedar has some properties that kill orchid roots...
> for instance, wood baskets are Western cedar for that
> reason.



And in the west there are several species of cedar. Some of them are toxic to plant growth as well.


----------



## JAB (Dec 8, 2016)

Most labels will tell you to spray with lights off to avoid any issues since presumably their patrons are growing a wide variety of plants. I think it is a good general rule to spray anything and everything with lights off (stomata of Paph's actually open at night, not the the day like many plants). I spray and then keep the lights off for about 45 minutes to an hour. 
That said... I have forgotten to turn off light before and have never once seen a burn or issue from spraying Azamax, nor a number of other products. 

The product Nuke 'Em DOES burn plants viciously if applied in conjunction with other pesticides/fungcides. I would avoid using it on orchids just in case.

JAB


----------



## gonewild (Dec 8, 2016)

JAB said:


> Most labels will tell you to spray with lights off to avoid any issues since presumably their patrons are growing a wide variety of plants. I think it is a good general rule to spray anything and everything with lights off (stomata of Paph's actually open at night, not the the day like many plants). I spray and then keep the lights off for about 45 minutes to an hour.
> That said... I have forgotten to turn off light before and have never once seen a burn or issue from spraying Azamax, nor a number of other products.
> 
> The product Nuke 'Em DOES burn plants viciously if applied in conjunction with other pesticides/fungcides. I would avoid using it on orchids just in case.
> ...



Hmmm, I've never sprayed liquid pesticide in the dark. Seems like a pointless label recomendation simply because if you grow under natural light you would tend not to buy their product. But then maybe the product tends to be phytotoxic?


----------



## abax (Dec 9, 2016)

Who on earth is going to spray plants in the dark??? That
makes no sense to me. Spray and run technique???

Sunspray Ultra-fine Horticultural Oil is a relatively safe
insecticide with very little smell and it doesn't care whether it's dark or light. The last time I looked Amazon
had it.

Well gosh Lance, now one has to figure out which Western Cedar is
safe? Oh my.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 9, 2016)

abax said:


> Well gosh Lance, now one has to figure out which Western Cedar is
> safe? Oh my.



It's easy, don't use any cedar bark or sawdust as growing substrate. (Or oil spray) I dont know if wood baskets would be a problem or not. Probably yes but maybe not so noticeable.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 9, 2016)

abax said:


> Who on earth is going to spray plants in the dark??? That
> makes no sense to me. Spray and run technique???
> 
> Sunspray Ultra-fine Horticultural Oil is a relatively safe
> ...



A lot of spray bottles recommends spraying in the early morning or at dusk in order to avoid or minimize burn on the plants. Especially during warmer months.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 9, 2016)

gonewild said:


> And in the west there are several species of cedar. Some of them are toxic to plant growth as well.



I'm assuming that this product should be fine since it is designed to be used on plants.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 9, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I'm assuming that this product should be fine since it is designed to be used on plants.



"assuming" :sob:


----------



## JAB (Dec 9, 2016)

Ummmm, I know its the net guys, but perhaps taking things a bit too literally!?
You spray and then turn the lights off right afterwards. There is no product that should instantly fry your plants under light! 
Or you can spray at night using green light. 
As I stated I do not think there is a need to, but I do it simply as a precaution. 

I would avoid all things with cedar oil in them as they are not that effective and as Lance mentioned can be toxic to plants and animals! 
I had an ex employer use a product that was Rosemary oil. Complete waste of his money, but he was convinced of it's worth (mostly because he bought gallons of it!). 

The more I study, and experiment with, predatory nematodes and mites, the more I see their worth and value. Sustainable biologic pest management is the true "organic" method of control. Absolutely zero residual negative effect on people, pets, and the fruit/flower. 
I encourage more to study it. MSU has an excellent online course through their extension campus. 

Cheers
JAB


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 9, 2016)

So far, any oil ( peppermint, garlic, rosemary, ...) all burned my plants. 
Illl never use it again. 
I'm just curious about this product. Probably the same crap. lol
Hence, I'm asking to see if anyone has tried it.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 9, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Hence, I'm asking to see if anyone has tried it.



You go first... double dog dare you.


----------



## gego (Dec 9, 2016)

Remember 5% hydrogen peroxide? Might be worth testing. Don't spray but use qtips to test an infested area.


----------



## abax (Dec 9, 2016)

Uh oh, a double dog dare! You're on the spot now Happy.


----------



## JAB (Dec 10, 2016)

Well then I would stay away from such oils. 
Try Azamax or predatory bugs. You literally have nothing to lose with the bugs.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 11, 2016)

What is double dog dare???


----------

